

Tips to write better JavaScript - aggarwalachal
http://kinesis.io/blog/10-tips-to-write-better-javascript/

======
debacle
> 6 Avoid method calls

That's not going to make your JS any clearer.

After calling BS on #10 below, I went back and tested this one as well. The
explicit call was as fast or faster over three attempts. So not only is this
poor advice, it's also wrong.

> 10 Cache Globals

Tested on jsPerf, the difference was negligible (less than half a percent);

